
Ebay - Bebo partnership. Interesting monetisation option for social networks - immad
http://users2.wsj.com/lmda/do/checkLogin?mg=wsj-users2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB117271875199822976.html
======
immad
I don't access to the whole article, but that pretty much sums it up.

